
‘Alexa’ has become a less popular baby name since Amazon launched Echo - spking
https://www.recode.net/2018/5/13/17345722/alexa-amazon-echo-baby-name-girls-apple-siri
======
DannyBee
How many baby girls have now been named "ok google" instead?

------
ry_ry
For my son, I wanted a name nobody else was using.

We called him Google+

------
Tabula_Ansata
I named my dog Siri and whenever I say "Hey Siri" my dog looks at my phone
with frustration.

